

Tell HN: Google just updated their PR - vaksel

Looks like HN dropped from PR7 to PR6 and I think techcrunch dropped from PR8 to PR7.
======
cperciva
Apparently the Tarsnap website (PR5) is now officially more noteworthy than my
personal blog (PR4) -- until recently, it was the other way around.

I'm not sure if I should be happy about this (higher PR == more traffic to the
Tarsnap website == more customers?) or disappointed -- after all, my blog has
far more interesting content.

~~~
ddemchuk
Higher PR != Higher Traffic

~~~
cperciva
Isn't PR one of the factors Google uses in deciding which pages to show for
searches? I thought that was the whole point.

~~~
patio11
PR is a trailing indicator of negligible importance these days, but is
retained mostly by Google for public relations reasons and by SEOs because it
communicates the concept of link juice/trust rank in a fashion that normal
people can clearly grasp. ("Sites have a Magic Number associated with them and
bigger Magic Numbers are better! I'll make your Magic Number bigger!!! Pay me
money.")

